# Balding



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to be 20 in a few months and I'm already balding. Well... My hairline is receding, and fast. Are there any ways to stop this or even just slow it down? It's really lame. I can't just shave my head because I look really young and I'm small 5'8" 130lbs. People have told me that I look 16. This is probably from genetics too, my dad is completely bald. I'm upset. x.x


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know how insensitive this comment will be, but since you don't have that many options, maybe you could shave your head bald and pretend it's a choice?

But perhaps more importantly, I just read that balding at 20 has been linked to prostate cancer. You should really watch out for that.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That sucks lol. Oh well though. I'm more concerned with my hair to be honest... The cancer doesn't bother me nearly as much.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> I'm going to be 20 in a few months and I'm already balding. Well... My hairline is receding, and fast. Are there any ways to stop this or even just slow it down? It's really lame. I can't just shave my head because I look really young and I'm small 5'8" 130lbs. People have told me that I look 16. This is probably from genetics too, my dad is completely bald. I'm upset. x.x


I started going bald at 21 and I'm 23 now. I used to wear caps to hide it when I first noticed, then I shaved my head and haven't looked back :yay I'm screwed by both sides. All the males in my mom and dads side are pretty much bald, some started in their mid 20's others in their 40's.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Finasteride helps. In some men it grows back hair. It stops hair loss in most men. It's cheaper to get the 5 mg proscar pills and chop them in 4 pieces so you can take about 1 mg a day.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

my boyfriend is 28 and has a bald spot. I think he's had it for 4-ish years now. He shaves his head. Not all the way bald, but pretty close. I like him and his bald spot hahah. What about rogain or something like that...?


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Finasteride helps. In some men it grows back hair. It stops hair loss in most men. It's cheaper to get the 5 mg proscar pills and chop them in 4 pieces so you can take about 1 mg a day.


Finastride(propecia) is an option but the side effects are worse! I don't know about the OP, but I'd rather be bald than have a limp **** or premature ejaculation:boogie


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with the erectile dysfunction and premature ejaculation, screw that. I heard you can also grow man boobs from it. I'd rather go bald... Does Rogain actually work?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Dont worry about it wear a cap ot get a wig if u must but your just losing hair its not a big deal really.


----------



## etruscansunset (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, balding sucks because of how women react to it. I've heard some women (like girls I was dating talking to their friends) talking about how disgusting bald men are... saying things like, "how could you ever date a bald man? Only if you are old, desperate, and divorced would you date a bald guy." "Bald guys are only sexy if they are rich."

I heard these comments voiced very strongly when I was 25 and already balding. My hair was longer then and I was able to cover it up at the time, so I was sort of a bald-guy spy. Hearing the comments hurt a lot. Of course, the women who said them were the most immature and young ones. But being a man sucks in some ways, because we care about (sometimes even moreso) what young women think about us!

I'm in my 30s now and there's no hiding the receding hairline anymore. I don't shave my head completely, but I get very very short haircuts, and very often. I've embraced it. It's easy to deal with now because I recently moved to a new city, so everyone is meeting me for the first time with my baldness, so it's not some dirty secret.

Just embrace it man. Be a proud bald guy. Who cares what the little girls say, they just go by what the gossip magazines tell them. Once you are comfortable with your baldness, everyone else will be. Try to laugh about it, have a good view of it. But one warning: hair absorbs sweat, so if you have less of it your sweat may more easily drip down your face. It sucks.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Fill in the blanks with a sharpie? and draw yourself a wicked unibrow while you're at it?!

Seriously though, that sucks. Just try and get used to it I suppose, there's no real cure for baldness!


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> I'm going to be 20 in a few months and I'm already balding. Well... My hairline is receding, and fast. Are there any ways to stop this or even just slow it down? It's really lame. I can't just shave my head because I look really young and I'm small 5'8" 130lbs. People have told me that I look 16. This is probably from genetics too, my dad is completely bald. I'm upset. x.x


Here try this:
http://www.advancedhair.com.au/

All the best cricketers are doing it! Shane Warne even managed to hang out with Liz Hurley for a week after he grew his hair back! Well, he had a face lift, and had his teeth capped with impossibly white crowns as well; but I'm pretty sure they'd take your money just for their various hair restoratives.


----------



## SethTyler (Mar 26, 2011)

my hair started to receed when I was 12, just a hint of it. I'm 20 and now my hairlines that of a average 35 year old man lol I guess I worry about it sometimes. But to be honest, I don't care so much anymore. I just accepted it. Plus I notice it's better when I grow my facial hair out :]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I started noticing mine at 23. It has been a slow process for me, but now, that could be an idea worth looking into.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> The cancer doesn't bother me nearly as much.


I envy your youthful carefreeness.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> I agree with the erectile dysfunction and premature ejaculation, screw that. I heard you can also grow man boobs from it. I'd rather go bald... Does Rogain actually work?


Finasteride rarely causes sexual problems. You are just as likely to get ED from alcohol or marijuana. That doesn't seem to stop people from using those


Decreased libido (sex drive) -- in up to 1.8 percent of people
Erectile dysfunction -- up to 1.3 percent
Decreased ejaculate amount -- up to 1.2 percent.
Rogain doesn't work very well. It usually just grows some fuzz. And it doesn't seem to last that long.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

use supplements for hair to grow faster


----------



## Darko (Jul 29, 2010)

I am 23 and have a serious receding hairline, but it has stopped falling out so fast and I can kind of hide it well enough for now. Maybe yours will slow down too. I am not surprised to hear that early baldness is linked to prostate cancer. hell, I've had kidney stones, and a host of other medical problems not many American youths have had the pleasure of experiencing, but hey it's me and this news does not surprise me.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been balding since the 10th grade, it happens to all the males in my family. It doesn't bother me though, im still content with my physical look. Im only 20 though, i still have a little bit left. I suppose i will eventually shave it all off though in the next couple of years, seems to of worked well for my older brother! As long as i dont lose my facial hair i'll be fine...


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I wouldn't say I am completely balding right now but my hairline is definitely receding. I remember up to when I was 18 yrs old I had very thick hair. I used to have a wicked mohawk and cristiano-ronaldo type hair but now it's a thing of the past. 

Once I turned 20 I really started to notice it, my hair was thinner and limper. I don't have any bald spots but my hair is pretty much a disgrace. It's been diffused thinning for a while now. I've noticed people sometimes just staring at my hair or my hairline when they talk to me. Sometimes they try to sneak a few peeks thinking that I won't notice.

It's a very depressing thing, sometimes I will not go somewhere if I can't get my hair to look just right and not like crap. Also, I have noticed that less and less females look at me. They probably figure I will be bald within a few years and with a dome the size of mine, it'll be like walking with a watermelon.

It's a cruel world, a cruel cruel world.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

All you bald men - come to me. I will take care of you.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Darko said:


> I am 23 and have a serious receding hairline, but it has stopped falling out so fast and I can kind of hide it well enough for now. Maybe yours will slow down too. I am not surprised to hear that early baldness is linked to prostate cancer. hell, I've had kidney stones, and a host of other medical problems not many American youths have had the pleasure of experiencing, but hey it's me and this news does not surprise me.


 I heard about the baldness- prostate cancer link. Finasteride protects against the prostate cancer also. It blocks the conversion of testosterone to dht which causes both hair loss and cancer.


----------



## michaelnsw (Jul 13, 2011)

*Hair Loss at young age*

My daughter who just turned 11 is having bad hair loss problems. Everytime she takes a shower, a very large amout of hair falls out. She says that when she runs her fingers through her hair, or when taking out her ponytails, etc.,

Try to visit this link: http://www.aihr.com.au/sub06_faq.asp

there are always many strands left in her hand. What is happening and what can I do to further prevent this from happening?


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm slowly balding. It bothered me for a long time, but I've gradually come to accept it the way a person with ALS (Lou Gehrig's) does. **** it, the cures either don't work or are more trouble than I'm willing to put up with. If it gets bad enough, I'm just going to shave it. It's just some parts of society that have a problem with a it. I actually think it might be an improvement for me since my forehead is kind of big.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

If your balding is just beginning, then definitely go to your doctor and get that prescription for finasteride. You still have time. On most people it will slow or even stop hair loss. I first noticed the beginnings of a bald spot and some hairline recession when I was like 23, and I got on finasteride right away. Make sure you find a doctor who will give you a prescription for proscar, which is the 5mg version of propecia. It will save you a huge amout of money by breaking the pills up. Some doctors might be a-holes about giving out a prescription, because proscar isn't labeled for hair loss treatment.

After about a month on the stuff, I noticed my hair wasn't falling out anymore and my balding spot filled back in after about a years time. Also, I had zero of the side effects people mention.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm a sexy balding mofo so I'm in luck. This **** ain't gonna stop me from doing what I want to do.

When I first shaved my head at least four years ago it was the beginning of my receding hariline which wasn't that bad. Every time I go completely bald (usually I just trim it real short) a girl says I'm sexy. Last time I completely shaved my head bald this cute girl said she'd "do" me. Years before that when I first shaved my head this girl in my comp class couldn't keep her eyes off me. I guess I'm lucky in that arena. Everything else, not so much, but it ain't stopping me.

Btw, got to love the adds everywhere you go! You start typing about balding and you get bombarded with adds even within this thread! Ridiculous. Aw, and look, the guy looks like he wants to kill himself...he's so sad....what a load of ****.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

My hair started thinning like 2 years ago and lately I'm starting to lose hair much faster...I did some basic search on it and found a lot of good reviews on these 2 supplements (Biotin and Silica)..they should help with hair growth

I'm going to try them but if anyone else is interested you could try them as well..they are pretty cheap for an easy solution
*
*


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I am in the same boat, almost exact same weight / height too. I am taking propecia tablets (1mg finnasteride) with currently no side effects. 

I know its risky to take them as the side effects can be severe (and maybe permanent) but I do NOT want to go bald. They aren't cheap tablets but my hair has stopped receding now.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I think it is great. With hair, I used to get extremely hot. Now without hair it feels just right. The only negative that I can think of is the maintenance. Some days I just wear a hat because I don't feel like shaving. That's something I can get away with for now until I get back out into corporate America.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Ostracism said:


> I thought that the permanent side effect is a decrease in sex drive?


I have read different stories.. not sure what to believe. All I know is that I haven't had any so far and it appears to be stopping the baldness:boogie


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry that you're going through this. Not to sound inconsiderate, but I'm grateful to have a head of thick hair.

However I'm really short (5'4) so I guess it's a trade off, kind of.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

Ostracism said:


> Don't be sorry for feeling grateful. Being grateful is supposed to be a good thing!
> 
> I hope that you don't get any grief for the height thing. good luck


Thanks. Hasn't really been an issue, though I imagine it might be when it comes to dating (putting aside SA).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sam1911 said:


> I started going bald at 21 and I'm 23 now. I used to wear caps to hide it when I first noticed, then I shaved my head and haven't looked back :yay


I'd say that's the best attitude possible. I first noticed my hair line receding at the left temple in the summer of 1999 when I was 26. In the 12 years since it's just kept progressing. Worry is pointless since hair does what it does regardless of what you think about it.

I've never been into caps, though I'd also suggest against it. Everyone knows what it means when a guy is wearing a cap in a situation where nobody would normally wear a cap -- it's says "I'm bald & I think this is going to fool somebody." Well, it doesn't. Unless outside in the sun, one might as well have a cap that says "Bald man in denial." I suppose one could turn into an Jew and get that beanie (don't mean that as I insult, I just can't spell the correct term for that item of Jewish head gear). "I don't have a bald spot, I simply wish to honor the lord.":lol

Minoxidil is an oil spill upon the scalp that must be applied twice a day from here to eternity, in the unlikely even it actually works. Studies show it "works," but they are forced to define growing hair as including peach fuzz that's cosmetically meaningless.

I also tried finasteride, though it didn't seem to help either. With all the rich & famous bald guys out there, it should be clear there really is no way to stop it. After all, if famous guys with tons of money are bald, it sure isn't because they were too cheap to buy the magic cure.

I wouldn't suggest going so far as shaving with a razor unless one is really bald (think of Dr. Phil's chrome dome). At that point, might as well shave as there is really nothing left anyhow and the Dr. Phil look of just a fringe of hair around the sides & back would look ridiculous on a younger man.

I trim my hair down to 3mm. I think it best to leave some to avoid the cue ball look that bald white guys tend to produce with a razor. Darker skin can pull off that shaved look vastly better, to the point that it seems at least a few black guys will shave their head even though they actually have little or no hair loss.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I got a recedin hairline; as soon as it starts to look bad I'm just shave it all off. It use to bother me but then I accepted it; I'm a sexy guy anyways, who knows maybe I'll look even hotter shaved.

PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

OpiodArmor said:


> Yeah I got a recedin hairline; as soon as it starts to look bad I'm just shave it all off. It use to bother me but then I accepted it; I'm a sexy guy anyways, who knows maybe I'll look even hotter shaved.
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED!


Good man. You don't realize what a pain in the a s s it is to have hair until you start shaving it. If a new drug came that miraculously gave you hair, I'm not sure if I'd let it grow out or not.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey at least you guys aren't like me: a bald woman.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I started shaving my head a couple of years ago because I developed an itchy scalp that wouldn't quit no matter what kind of shampoo I used or how often (or not) I washed it. The only thing that made it stop itching was to shave it bald, wait 2-3 days and shave again. So that's what I've been doing.

I agree with the guy who said you don't realize what a PITA hair is until you shave it off. I think I look a little funny with no hair (because I never shaved it until I had a reason to and was used to myself with hair) but frankly, it feels good and doesn't itch anymore. I don't care how I look. I buy that "Head Lube" stuff from that Headblade company and it makes it shiny. If I have to be bald, at least I can shine. I have some tea tree lotion I put on it about once a day that seems to help with any irritation that might develop. 

I just might keep it this way. If I absolutely don't want to be bald when I go somewhere, maybe I'll wear a hat or something. The only thing is that it takes about an hour to shave my head and face and I go through a lot of razors. Mach 3 razors aren't cheap and you have to use good ones or you'll really regret it.

I don't have any illusions that I look good but I look better than I would walking around scratching and worrying about flakes on my shirt.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> Hey at least you guys aren't like me: a bald woman.


 Actually, if you remember Sinead O'Connor, I thought she was pretty sexy. Brittney Spears was still hot bald. It is pretty unusual but there have to be a pioneers for everything. Maybe in a couple of decades it won't be unusual at all to see bald ladies.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Who?

(I'm a homeschooled moron.)


----------



## adamanxious (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello bald friend,

I'm suffering another form of "Bad feeling" causion is face Hair Disorder.
Not lacking Hair on the Domepiece because of "overthinking" or "genes", no my problem is the beardhair.
since a young kid i thought about full face hair like my buddies or father had at the age of 16.
Now I'm 24, still bald on the sides...and as a big beard fan and !MAN! , yeah man it hurts.
So, I´M not speaking bout lost but darwinesk choice...my friend it`s hard for us...I think for you more than me cause its overall dome hair.

I SHARE UR SUFFERING...my Soul know ur pain cause it suffered lost itself...
my strong Opinion is...accept it,my friend, and baldheads show something,for real.!!!

namaste! my friend


----------

